# Installed a new graphics card and now my computer won't boot



## raiun (Oct 11, 2011)

I installed a new gfx card into my computer and then the computer wouldn't boot. I took it out, along with other excess hardware to try and diagnose the problem, still no boot.

mobo: msi x58 pro-e
psu: coolmax 700w
cpu: intel i7
ram: 3x2gb kingston
old gpu: radeon hd 4650
new gpu: xfx radeon hd 6850

The mobo has power (indicator light is on) but won't boot (no fans or anything happening).

I tried removing all extra hardware, reseated 1 stick of ram only, and tried the old card with no results.

What's wrong and more importantly how can I fix it!?


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you tried just removing everything, putting it all back making sure it's all properly seated (cables mainly)? Try with one ram stick only to see if one of them is faulty.


----------



## raiun (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup did all that.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

At this point I would suggest that you bench test the components.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------

